# Nifty new Search Tool



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Google has a new tool that lets you search for stuff on your own hardrive.

Nifty Cool Tool


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Dang its incompatible with Nod32 Antivirus.....


----------

